

Google Has a 3D Pasta Printer for Its Employees  - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/08/16/google-3d-printer/

======
rajupp
Damn crazy! Android shaped cupcackes and sandwiches?

------
RaduTyrsina
I want to eat Batman shaped pasta!

